# tinctorius regina not eating, listless. already lost one. HELP



## sacha16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

i had 0.0.2 tincorius regina.

a month ago one of them started acting weird:


always hiding
doesn't move around the terrarium much
eating less and less

2 week ago, i tried a vitamin bath on her, but she died that day. she was skinny.

The other one looked fine untile 4-5 days ago.


Not eating much (saw it eat like 3-4 drosophilae in 5 days)
always inside a coconut all day

it also started hiding in the same places as the other one who died:










*Nutrition: 
*

i dust them with calcium and repashy supervite
just bought repashy vit A but shes not eating now.

*Environment:
*

Vivarium temp is around 24-27° 
humidity >90%

i mist 12 times a day for 7 seconds with RO water


2 fans for air circulation (not too fast to prevent too much air, enough for air changes)


----------



## sacha16 (Mar 20, 2017)

Edit:


i feed it Drosophila Hydei. 

The frog is 6 month old

 it doesn't look like SLS, cause most of the times it just ignores the flies or try once to catch them, not repeatly trying. It just stare the flies doing nothing
.

it used to eat melanogaster but they where so small to cross the terrarium screen so i switched to hydei. 

Even if the frog is not adult yet it can eat hydei well. So i don't think the problem is related to the flies size.

Thank you.

Hope will find a cure.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

That's a ton of misting and greater than 90 is not good imo.

Are these tanks totally sealed or do you have good ventilation? Do you have sphagnum under your leaf litter?

A Tinc acting like this isn't good


----------



## sacha16 (Mar 20, 2017)

S2G said:


> That's a ton of misting and greater than 90 is not good imo.
> 
> Are these tanks totally sealed or do you have good ventilation? Do you have sphagnum under your leaf litter?
> 
> A Tinc acting like this isn't good



The terrarium has a screen top and 2 80mm fans for air circulation, so the air is always changing. 

I have to mist that much to keep the plants healty, i have anubias and hydrocotyle. The frogs used to be ok with it. 

Under the leaf, in the back of the terrarium there is sphagnum moss, in front on one side there is a little waterfall, water is not deep. On the other side, under the leafs, there is the substrate. I use this one as many dendrobates keepers in italy are using it with great results:

start up a freshwater aquarium | prodibio.com


I'm trying to get panacur from the vet. Yesterday i also dropper some water+vitamins on the frog back hoping it will absorb it.


----------



## sacha16 (Mar 20, 2017)

sacha16 said:


> The terrarium has a screen top and 2 80mm fans for air circulation, so the air is always changing.
> 
> I have to mist that much to keep the plants healty, i have anubias and hydrocotyle. The frogs used to be ok with it.
> 
> ...


I got Panacur (FENBENDAZOLE) and Flagyl (Metronidazole) from the vet.

i found dosage on google scholar:

The Husbandry and Care of Dendrobatid Frogs: Ingenta Connect


Panacur (FENBENDAZOLE)
100mg/kg once daily for 5 days (0,12mg for my frog which is 1,2gr)

Flagyl (Metronidazole)
10mg/kg twice, 10 days apart (0,012mg for my frog which is 1,2gr)

They can be taken together.

I make a powder of them and dissolve it into water then applied on the frog back with a dropper. 

Here is what they look like:



















With the dropper i also soaked the frog with repashy vitamin a water.

After the meds the frog was hiding and was opening closing its mouth every 15 seconds. 

Now it looks calm.

Its still letargyc and its not eating.

I don't think i can do more. Will continue pancur until saturday and daily vitamin a soak.

Crossing my fingers!

Come on frog!!!!

Hope this post might be helpful to other people in the future.


----------

